# Anyone in IA?



## Arbellah

Hello,

I'm new to this site, and was wondering if anyone is local! If your in Iowa let me know. I live in Ames!


----------



## printinggnat

Hi and welcome fellow Iowan. I live in muscatine, its by the quad cities in case you didn't know. Good Luck and Happy learning


----------



## Arbellah

Nice! Been to Muscatine many times!


----------



## dptk

welcome to the site Arbellah, what exactly are you looking for local people for ?
Do you have something specific in mind that you need help with ?


----------



## Arbellah

No, I figured I would make a few contacts for in the case i need help. Just pre planning!


----------



## rogerlinn

des moines here how ya doin


----------



## dptk

Arbellah said:


> No, I figured I would make a few contacts for in the case i need help. Just pre planning!





rogerlinn said:


> des moines here how ya doin


What type of business do you guys have ? ( Printers, t-shirt co, etc ? )


----------



## Arbellah

I myself have a tshirt/decal business. Pretty much anything I can possibly do with my equipment! Hoping to get in with a few clubs up here at ISU and do a lot of custom work for people.


----------



## dptk

Arbellah said:


> I myself have a tshirt/decal business. Pretty much anything I can possibly do with my equipment! Hoping to get in with a few clubs up here at ISU and do a lot of custom work for people.


Best of luck to you , what is your equipment setup ? I can possibly help if you are needed to outsource anything


----------



## Arbellah

Currently I have a 16x20 stahl autoclam, I've got the epson 1430 with cis, and a cameo 12 inch vinyl cutter. This being my biggest downfall. Hoping to upgrade as soon as I can gather the funds. I will definitely keep you in mind! What's your setup?


----------



## dazzabling

I am in Clear Lake (1.5 hr) north of you
I am also a distributor for vinyl, cutters, rhinestones and heat presses. > pretty much everything you need
I also sell and design shirts

My name is Carla.


----------



## Arbellah

I like locals! I will definitely need some vinyl here soon!


----------



## dptk

Arbellah said:


> Currently I have a 16x20 stahl autoclam, I've got the epson 1430 with cis, and a cameo 12 inch vinyl cutter. This being my biggest downfall. Hoping to upgrade as soon as I can gather the funds. I will definitely keep you in mind! What's your setup?


I just do screenprint , but most runs are 500 + pieces and production is done offsite. most our jobs are full package - print, tagless neck , hang tag, hanger , etc


----------



## 3stagegraphics

Iowa City here


----------



## Arbellah

Carla, any way you can get a stalls heat press stand? 

Ashton


----------



## Arbellah

Anyone want an epson 1430 with CIS and ink?  got in a little over my head. Would possibly consider letting go of my camio cutter and stahl autoclam too


----------



## tonybragg

Des Moines here ! Sales for a very well known distributor of screen printing,embroidery , DTG and graphics equipment and supplies. 
Travel the state , let me know if you'd like me to stop by your shop.
This goes for everyone !!


----------

